

Do you prefer your app blinking or upside down - c3d
http://slashdot.org/submission/2220775/do-you-prefer-your-app-blinking-or-upside-down-video

======
c3d
It looked like a simple bug: an OpenGL application that blinks in full screen
([http://www.taodyne.com/shop/en/blog/39-could-someone-at-
amd-...](http://www.taodyne.com/shop/en/blog/39-could-someone-at-amd-explain-
this)). But the rest of the day was an infuriating tale of Kill All Humans
installers and Beware of The Leopard DRM restrictions. And at the end of the
day, an unanswered question remains. What kind of driver bug could possibly
cause an OpenGL application to blink in full screen, unless the display is
rotated?

